# Heute ganz besonders sonderbar: Keine Netzwerkidentifikation



## Apek (26. Februar 2012)

Nun das Problem, dass keine Netzwerkidentifikation zustande kommt kann vielerlei Ursachen haben. Doch blieb ich auf der Suche, nach Umständen wie den meinen ziemlich erfolglos. Zunächst aber mal zu meinem Netzwerk zu Hause.
Im Keller steht ein Telekom Speedport W700V, dieser stellt sowohl W-LAN im Haus bereit und ist ebenso per Power-LAN (Devolo DLAN 200 AVmini) angeschlossen.
An diesem System bedienen sich sowohl mein PC (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit), der Laptop meines Vater (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit) und der Laptop meiner Schwester (Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit). Beide Laptops haben sowohl über Powerlan Adapter Zugang zum Internet, ebenso über WLAN. Mein Computer bringt es seit kurzem nur noch fertig über WLAN eine Verbindung aufzubauen (Hierzu nutze ich einen TP-Link TL-WN620G Stick) Sobald ich jedoch versuche über das Powerlan ins Internet zu gelangen, bekomme ich nur "Keine Netzwerkidentifikation" zu Gesicht. Mein LAN on Board (Motherboard ist ein Gigabyte GA 990FXA UD3, mit einem Realtek Chip für's LAN) dürfte in Ordnung sein, da das selbe Problem beim Einsatz einer PCI-Netzwerkkarte auftritt (Habe extra zwei verschiedene versucht). 
Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wo das Problem begraben liegen könnte?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2012)

Vieleicht beim power-lan? An den adaptern kannst du sehen,ob sie sich finden.Alternativ das devolo dlan-cockpit installieren und da nachschauen.
Wenn das i.o. ist vieleicht am w700v mal einen anderen lan-port nehmen. Bei diesem router laufen lan-port 1 und lan-port 2-4 getrennt. (also entweder kabel in port 1 oder 2-4)


----------



## Apek (27. Februar 2012)

Habe das Devolo Cockpit installiert, das sagt mir, dass ich ein Devolo Gerät an meine Netzwerkkarte anschließen soll. Angeschlossen ist eines, eben einer der besagten DLAN 200AVmini. Ebenso einer am Router und die zwei an den Laptops. Habe auch schon herumgetauscht, keiner der Adapter wird an meinem PC erkannt. Hast Du vielleicht irgendeine Idee?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2012)

Du könntest ein anderes lan-kabel versuchen.Außerdem solltest du die adapter mal an einen anderen rechner ausprobieren. (nich das dein lan-port defekt ist) Ob der adapter sich mit dem rechner verbindet sollte dir außerdem eine kleine led am adapter anzeigen. (theoretisch,so wie bei meinen 200 AV plus)


----------



## Apek (1. März 2012)

Also Adapter ist mit dem Rechner verbunden, zumindest, wenn man den Lämpchen am Adapter Glauben schenkt. Habe auch nochmal alle vier Adapter ausprobiert, funktioniert mit keinem. Habe auch nochmal eine andere Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, klappt aber auch nichts. Gestern Abend war ein Kumpel da mit seinem Laptop, Verbindung zwischen beiden Geräten ließ sich problemlos herstellt. Hab echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch tun soll...


----------



## Sanger (1. März 2012)

Funktioniert irgendein Gerät das am D-lan angeschlossen ist? Wenn nicht dann synchronisiere die mal. Wenn da klappt deaktiviere deinen Netztwerkadapter mal und dann aktiviere ihn neu.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2012)

Apek schrieb:


> Also Adapter ist mit dem Rechner verbunden, zumindest, wenn man den Lämpchen am Adapter Glauben schenkt. Habe auch nochmal alle vier Adapter ausprobiert, funktioniert mit keinem. Habe auch nochmal eine andere Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, klappt aber auch nichts. Gestern Abend war ein Kumpel da mit seinem Laptop, Verbindung zwischen beiden Geräten ließ sich problemlos herstellt. Hab echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch tun soll...


Hast du mal die firewall deines rechners überprüft bzw. mal deaktiviert?
Zumindest ist an dem was faul,wenn auch eine extra eingebaute lan-karte kein anderes ergebniss bringt.
Evt. noch andere programme installiert,die blockieren könnten? Deinen rechner mal auf viren und trojaner geprüft? (virenprüfung idealer weise mittels aktueller antiviren-cd)


----------



## Apek (1. März 2012)

Die beiden Laptops funktionieren einwandfrei über das D-Lan. Mit ausgeschalteter Firewall (F-Secure 2012 wird genutzt, sofern Firewall an) rührt sich auch nichts. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendetwas installiert habe, das Probleme machen könnte. Ist bis vor ein paar Tagen ja auch einwandfrei gelaufen und was neues installiert hab ich (bis auf 7zip, aber erst nachdem das Problem auftrat) nicht. Rechner vor knapp 2 Wochen mit Kaspersky Rescue Disk gecheckt, da ich diesen bescheuerten "GEMA Trojaner" hatte, seitdem alle zwei Tage mit F-Secure gecheckt.
Zumal wie gesagt, sobald ich nen W-LAN Stick am PC benutze hab ich ohne Probleme eine Netzwerkidentifikation.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2012)

Keine IP-Adressen-Vergabe an den LAN-Ports?


----------

